# avis de recherche



## samantha84

come posso tradurre in italiano "faire un avis de recherche" riferito ad una persona scomparsa? mettere un avviso di ricerca non suona molto bene:-(

Nota de la moderatrice: due threads hanno stati uniti per creare questo thread.


----------



## Pohana

Buongiorno Samantha:

Gli avvisi di ricerca di persone scomparse si emettono per poi diramarli o pubblicarli su Internet o altre media. Dov'è il problema? Un _avis de recherche_ è un _avviso di ricerca_. Non capisco bene cosa chiedi 

A presto
Pohana


----------



## samantha84

Ciao Pohana ... il mio dubbio era se in italiano si potesse dire " avviso di ricerca" o se ci fosse un'altra parole per sintetizzare. grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

di solito nelle stazioni, sui giornali o su internet ci sono degli annunci di persone scomparse, abbreviato con *Annuncio persone scomparse.

*Spero sia il termine che stavi cercando.


----------



## silvia f

Buonasera,

Come tradurreste "avis de recherche", il classico bando con su il volto del ricercato? Non mi viene il corrispondente italiano...

Grazie

Silvia


----------



## Nunou

Foto segnaletica - avviso o mandato di ricerca/cattura persone latitanti....ricercato dalla polizia...aiuto...il termine preciso/ufficiale non viene in mente neppure a me...

Ciao.


----------



## silvia f

Grazie! In effeti può essere mandato di cattura? Mi riferisco a quello che si vede nei film western, il solito "wanted - dead or alive"...

Ciao.


----------



## Nunou

Quello che c'è scritto sui quei cartelli  vuol dire semplicemente: "Ricercato - vivo o morto". 
Se riferito ai nostri tempi "mandato di cattura"  sembra la soluzione più logica.  Al limite prova a fare qualche ricerca su google...

Ciao.


----------

